# Post your fletchings



## Nolehole (Jul 25, 2006)

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Beentown (May 14, 2006)

....


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## Stinger3G (Jul 16, 2012)

Here is the link to the discussion forum to discuss any fletchings here.http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1922853&p=1066153146#post1066153146


Do not hold any discussions on THIS forum.


----------



## Stinger3G (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## retribution (Jul 10, 2011)

Just a couple of my straights


----------



## Guardian Shoote (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## jtnm (Oct 10, 2008)

ffp 360


----------



## trapper.robi (Jul 9, 2011)

three neon red blazers


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)




----------



## nycredneck (Nov 9, 2007)

John Deere colors.


----------



## nycredneck (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## munch (Mar 27, 2005)




----------



## devildocdon (Nov 19, 2012)

*The Arrow*

The Arrow


----------



## nycredneck (Nov 9, 2007)

This thread is cool beans.


----------



## trapper.robi (Jul 9, 2011)

Can we bump this thing?? I wanna see more! Lets see all the diff wraps and fletch combos!


----------



## 3d8up (May 3, 2010)

Fletch this


----------



## 1diesel (Jan 8, 2013)

Just finished these


----------



## Wisbuck (Feb 15, 2005)




----------



## bust'em1 (May 2, 2009)

heres a few I've done.


----------



## cams&cables (Jan 1, 2013)

Outer limits blood vanes 
Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bowtechlx (Sep 11, 2011)

Here are a few of mine and my 2 boys arrows. We have a lot lol. I get most of my wraps from mack daddy arrow wraps on eBay he will custom make your length and width.









Sent from my tin can, using tin can talk lol


----------



## RyanC. (Aug 12, 2010)

:shade:


----------



## HOYTINIT (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## The Sentinel (Mar 28, 2010)

...


----------



## 1diesel (Jan 8, 2013)

Lot of good looking arrows guys


----------



## KevinNY (Dec 28, 2010)

Can't believe I'm the first blackout photo. The yellow dot is a quick visual reference for cock vane up.


----------



## berry79 (Jul 20, 2012)




----------



## BoHunter0210 (Oct 3, 2011)




----------



## bearbowcoastie (Apr 18, 2011)

Here are some arrows I have made for people. I use a bitz for anything over 3" and I use an Arizona EZ carbon and Mini for everything else. Cant beat the helicle the mini puts on blazers.


----------



## ferndale1 (Sep 4, 2011)

MacDaddy arrow wraps with blazer vanes


----------



## Bee Man (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

Hutch


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Some I just refletched with the Zeon Fusions


----------

